# Grandson wants to make FP



## jack barnes (Jan 21, 2009)

My grandson who is 13 wants me to help him make a FP. after school tomarrow. I bought a El Grande with the crappy coupler. Is there a link some where about the use a care of FPs. I've made a few but don't use them and no nothing about them.

Jack


----------



## fiferb (Jan 21, 2009)

Check in the library. There are some good articles my Lou Metcalf labeled "Behind the Nib".


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 21, 2009)

Jack, Give Berea a call and see if they will send you the replacement coupler.  Because you just bought the kit new, they might.  I was told that all the new kits will have the coupler.  For a 13yrold it would be a smart move.  Is it a silver kit by chance?  I bought a couple extra couplers if they don't send one for free, but only silver plated ones. 

If you want, drop me an e-mail and I will send you my cell phone number if you want some advice...


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 21, 2009)

For pen care tips, http://www.heritagepens.com/pencare.php


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 23, 2009)

Lee thanks for the offer but I picked up the 24 gold plate one at WC . I will call Berea and ask for a replacement. 
If we run into problems I'll e-mail you.
Lou that is what I was looking for. 

Jack


----------



## jack barnes (Feb 15, 2009)

Do to school, boy scouts and other things, we finally got to make his FP. This was only his second pen. I drilled and glued the tubes for him, he did the rest. I gave him his own calipers show him how to use them and measure the parts. Showed him how to use a skew, and let him go at it. It took a couple hours to just turn the first blank, when i had told him take light cut that is what did. I think I'll have to replace the switch on the lathe
as when he got to the point of measuring it was a couple cuts stop and measure. ( he is going to be a real picky person, everything has to be just right.) The pen turned out better then some I've made.  I've got a couple pictures if I could figure out how to post them I would as I'm so proud ot this kid.

Jack


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 15, 2009)

Posting photos is not hard.


Start a thread as always or use the "Add Reply" button if you are in the middle of a thread. Do not use the "Quick Reply" feature.
Click the Manage Attachments button in the *Additional Options* section just below the *Post New Thread* section 
Choose your photo form your computer and select upload 
Now click on the photo name that shows up and open the photo. 
Now select and copy the URL for the photo 
Go back to your message and click the *Insert Image* button and paste the URL in the resulting box. Now it will show up just fine in your post as a full size pic!


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like it was fun. I would also like to see a picture of it.


----------

